# Need Help/ Your Opinion



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at the attached Logo, please answer 4 questions:










What do you think this company does?
Education, Retail, Healthcare, Technology, Transportation...

How Big is the Company?
10, 50, 100, 200+ employees....

How established is the company?
Good, So-so, BAD...

Any emotions triggered by looking at this logo?
Love it, I want to cuddle it, Boring, Want to punch my monitor...

I would greatly appreciate any feedback, this company is considering a redesign but would like to know what good people on the outside think about it!

Thanks!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

1) Tech
2) 50
3) Don't know about the company so i wouldn't say it is very well established
4) I'm not a fan of it... Dell copy


----------



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

1) Technology
2)50-100
3)so-so
4)somewhat boring. makes me think of sushi, and the words 'sort of'. Which doesn't sound great for a company.


----------



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Kelly.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.soti.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a little biased, since I am looking at the ad which on the top of the page as I type, so here is what I thought when I first looked at this logo.

1) Tech
2) 50ish
3) looks like a start-up company
4) lacks imagination, doesnt evoke any emotion, reminds me of a mix btw Dell and Sony. But its not memorable for me.


----------



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Hitch, Ill update you guys on Tuesday with the survey results on this and other forums.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

1) Restaurant Industry (I know it wasn't a choice but I'll be honest)
2)50
3) No very established
4) Very bland, white on blue... I mean sure it stands out color wise, but what's attractive? Standard Font, and not very explanatory. No showman ship or pride in the company is how it comes across to me.

Not to be mean or anything, but I'd rather give you an honest opinion. I hope the company didn't commission you to design this, because (no offense) but my 16 month niece could type those 4 letters into a paint program easily and come up with the same product.

Once again, I'm not trying to come across as mean, I know I sound like it, but criticism is required in order for one to excel, even if it's highly negative


----------

